# Each Man's Son by Hugh MacLennan



## Dooga Aetrus Blackrazor (Aug 25, 2004)

Has anyone read this book?  It's a decent book if your looking for something to fill up some reading space.

I had to read it for school and now I need to come up with some notes on it.  Besides loneliness, does anyone know any of the novels themes?

~Thanks.


----------



## Vixen (Sep 1, 2004)

Sounds alomost like All My Sons. Is the similarity in title an allusion, or at least intetional?


----------



## Dooga Aetrus Blackrazor (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm not really sure.  This book is well written but I cannot find any good information on the Internet about it.

I've never read the book you speak of so I wouldn't be able to guess.


----------

